# nail gun wont shoot.



## Julian Fortner (May 29, 2012)

I have several nail guns that are blowing air out of the top but wont shoot a nail.I have tried everything i can think of and i know its sometying im missing PLEASE HELP?


----------



## Duckweather (Mar 26, 2012)

If more than one is doing it, check that you are getting correct air pressure. Other than that there are probably some worn, or broken, O rings or other plastic parts inside.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I have to take the front plate off my finish nailer clean things and lube and put it back on.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree with Duckweather, if it is more than one, it is likely an air pressure problem. All my guns work well at 90 psi except the 18 guage brad nailer which needs 100 to shoot reliably (it will work at 90 once I get it going, takes 4 or 5 tries the first time) and my framer wants at least 110 psi.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

Has it ever been lubricated? Each time you use it ist should have a couple of drops of air tool oil dumped in the air fitting. This will keep the seals lubricated and moving properly. May be time for a service rebuild


----------



## Millertyme (Apr 20, 2010)

my compressor has 2pressure gauges. Sometimes you might check the tank preasure and see that it is fine, but the regulator will be set at a lower pressure. This will cause the gun to misfire.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like low air pressure to me.
If the compressor is OK, maybe a kinked hose?


----------



## Tham (May 27, 2012)

Sounds like they've never been oiled and the pistons are all stuck. Try to get some oil in them check pressure and tap the drivers back in. They might reset. Otherwize it's the tool guy to get em fixed.

Tham


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

agree, put oil, push tip on board with trigger pulled, like your firing it, then connect hose. that will pop the piston up. worth a try.


----------

